# Online KKF Day?



## mr drinky (Jan 14, 2014)

Another forum I belong to for wine, has its annual Berserker Day where wine makers offer deals on wine to their wine-loving forum members (discounts, free shipping, special bottles, package deals etc.) It happens once a year in late January and people look forward to it months in advance. They also have auctions, other fun stuff, and discounts on non-wine items.

I wonder if something like this would work with KKF. Maybe we could have a KKF Day on the anniversary of the start of the forum. We've done special give-aways in the past on the anniversary. Vendors could offer special items, discounts, group buys, unique pieces etc. We could also let hobbyists offer their work.

Members could also be encouraged to flood the BST forum with less-than-fully-used gems they want to pass on to other knuts. 

As part of the (wine) day's festivities they do have some administrative rules:

(1) Donors get a sneak peak at deals via a closed forum. (an incentive to support the forum)
(2) Vendors are given random times to announce their deals. This way the festivities aren't done in the first couple of hours. 

I am sure there are more rules, but these two come to mind. And just off the top of my head, I could think of a boatload of cool stuff for people to offer: cured meats, artwork, leather work, sharpening services, retail coupon codes, shaving supplies etc. 

Of course, most may not have anything to offer, but we could also use this day for fundraising such as knyfe's Rader blade project, so it is always possible to contribute in some way. 

So I just throw that out there. The wine day at the other forum is very popular and it is a fun event. I discovered one of my favorite wine makers from it, and it may just be that KKF members will discover something new too.

Anybody else think something like this would work? 

Cheers,
Karring


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 15, 2014)

Karring,

I love the idea! That's all i've got right now as I am still hungover.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice idea!

In the winter there's a Christmas time which is similar in some ways, so I would place KKF day somewhere in the middle of summer


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 15, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> In the winter there's a Christmas time which is similar in some ways, so I would place KKF day somewhere in the middle of summer



+1


----------



## Fran Rendina (Jan 15, 2014)

+1


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jan 15, 2014)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dream Burls (Jan 15, 2014)

I would participate in something like that.


----------



## apathetic (Jan 15, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> In the winter there's a Christmas time which is similar in some ways, so I would place KKF day somewhere in the middle of summer



+1 to that


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 15, 2014)

I think that's a great idea. I really like site supporters getting a sneak peek. One more incentive to donate.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 18, 2014)

I do think it is a good idea, sort of like an online block party with all sorts of community deals, discounts, giveaways etc, but in the end it would have to be the mods that make it work and they are probably stretched thin for time. 

Maybe after I get moved and settled in my new home, I will see if I can volunteer.

Meanwhile, it is 9 days until wine day. 

k.


----------



## welshstar (Jan 19, 2014)

Karring

How is that berserker forum, im on the wine spectator forum and its pretty aggressive, they dont play nice like kkf


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 19, 2014)

welshstar said:


> Karring
> 
> How is that berserker forum, im on the wine spectator forum and its pretty aggressive, they dont play nice like kkf



I do like the berserker forum, but KKF is a lot nicer and approachable IMO. On that forum you will have a lot of upper income lawyer, doctor, wine enthusiast types that know their stuff, but here you have home cooks, pro chefs, knife makers, artisans, and all sorts of enthusiasts of hand-made stuff. Which group would you rather party with?? The other forum has better wine, but this one is more fun. 

k.


----------



## welshstar (Jan 19, 2014)

It seems to be wine forums are generally opinionated, i agree totally that kkf is the nicest expert forum on the web


----------



## HHH Knives (Jan 19, 2014)

Cool idea. Ill play!!


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jan 21, 2014)

I like it, Christmas in July. 
Maybe I'll be caught up by then, and have some cool stuff to offer.
I'm in.
Del


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 21, 2014)

I think this would be fun. What a great idea!!


----------



## Admin (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been talking to the admins about something just like this. 

I'm hoping to have it launched towards the end of February.


----------

